# How can i watch SABC 1 Online?



## gokhan12 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello evryone esipecially SA natives 

I need to watch SABC 1 TV Channel on the web. I live in Turkey. Would you please help me? Its really important for me.. Even i can pay .. Please dont advise youtube. I have to watch live..

Thanks...


----------



## gokhan12 (Apr 13, 2014)

Aynone does not now?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You can't watch it live online.

And you are too far north to pick it up from the satellite which is over the Indian Ocean.


----------

